# Artist Spotlight



## ratsy (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey everyone. I just wanted to post a link to my 'sister-in-law's' website. She is an amazing artist and has done some cool work for magazines. Check out the Menagerie Series under painting, it is really great work. (I have the bee original at home  )

Vasilisa The Brave : Laura Bifano


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 13, 2014)

They're amazing, Ratsy. A talented family.


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 13, 2014)

Fantastic stuff!


----------



## ratsy (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah, she is crazy talented. She actually works for a animation studio who just did a Ratchet and Clank movie for Sony. I think its coming out next year.


----------

